# Configurations du serveur Darwin Quicktime Streaming



## sucellus (28 Octobre 2003)

Voila j'ai reussi a l'installer mais visiblement il me manque des morceaux soit dans la config soit dans mon code html quand j'accede au fichier car il marche pas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Mon niveau en grand Breton etant assez limiter et etend comme toujours presse il y a t'il une doc en francais sur le sujet?
Ou bien qqun peut t'il m'aider?

Merci d'avance.


----------

